# I need some help sorting out my lure collection please.



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I have a number of tray boxes, that are sorted as follows:

* inshore lures, inluding squid jigs
* small shallow divers
* small deeper divers
* surface
* freshwater
* sp jigheads

All the sps are kept in their original packets and sorted into a couple of buckets.

When getting ready for an outing, I grab the appropriate trays and choose some of the sps


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

I will pm you my address, I will take them off your hands and your problem will be solved!

I also have multiple trays, Big W stores (and similar stores) sell them for a few $ and are really handy, I have a native, trout, salt etc.

Ash


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah just sort them out into the styles of fishing you will be doing

in all honesty its worth investing in a box like this one
http://www.planomolding.com/content/ind ... partid=174

that way you can arrange all the lures in the boxes like you said and keep it all neat, theres even storage areas in the top for any other bits and pieces,


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

ive ot that exact tackle box. its good for me but if u have lots of lures u mite want to get a bigger size.

Jay


----------



## yaksta (Oct 27, 2005)

Occy,
Send them all to me and those I don't want I will gladly sort into any configuration you choose.
Glad to be of assistance

Wayne


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I've got a similar soft sided bag that came with 4 of the trays. I like the bag as it's not as heavy as the plastic hard versions, and has a shoulder strap, which leaves hands free to carry other crap I really don't need. I used to take it in the yak with me, but now I just take the trays. I've got about 8 trays now. Sorted out similar to Perils. Just take what I need.

An idea I'm toying with is buying a couple of smaller trays that have about 6 partitions(about the size of 2 ciggy packs). I find that I only use about 6 lures at the most in any one trip, so it's pointless taking the whole tray. My last little venture, I just picked about 10 of my favourites from the large trays, and put them into the one small pack. Much simpler.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

gday Occy
mate wait til you start seriously flyfishing,then youve got to decide whether to take an SP rod,fly rod or both.
usually i sort my lures/flies out by species and keep these in separate boxes.
if im targeting certain fish for the trip i put the relevant boxes in the carry bag that i take with me.eg barra = big squidgey slick rigs,gold bombers,poppers 
on a sidenote:mate in proserpine caught 6 barra while fishing off the bruce hwy just near the prossy airport last week when the floodwaters were lapping the bitumen,said all took poppers.


----------

